# Hedgehog Pouches



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been wanting to obtain one of these for my hedgehog, but I do not own a sowing machine of any sort and I was wondering if any of you know a good online shop to order one from


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

there are lots of places. Many forum Members sell them. I know some sell them on etsy.com but you'd have to do a search on the site to find them. Also Nikki (a forum member) sells them. This thread has the info viewtopic.php?f=62&t=6690


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I sell snuggle bags as well  Free shipping to US.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/qcandf


----------

